# Problema in compilazione OpenOffice [RISOLTO]

## oRDeX

ragà metto a compilar eopenoffice ma l'emerge si chiude dopo un bel pò di tempo con questo msg:

```
/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.3/work/OOo_1.1.3_src/scaddins/source/analysis/analysis.cxx:1049: warning: integer constant is too large for "long" type

/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.3/work/OOo_1.1.3_src/scaddins/source/analysis/analysis.cxx:1049: warning: integer constant is too large for "long" type

g++: Internal error: Terminated (program cc1plus)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

distcc[5642] ERROR: compile /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.3/work/OOo_1.1.3_src/scaddins/source/analysis/analysis.cxx on localhost failed

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:14955: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted

{standard input}:15020: Error: junk `@' after expression

dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../unxlngi4.pro/slo/analysis.obj'

---* TG_SLO.MK *---

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.3/work/OOo_1.1.3_src/scaddins/source/analysis

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! Build failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Dico intanto che le mie flag sono:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -ffast-math"

Prima era -O3 ma ho provato -O2 ma con lo stesso esito...

Qualcuno sa dirmi come potrei procedere?Last edited by oRDeX on Sun Dec 05, 2004 12:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71830

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68108

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68770

----------

## oRDeX

Non riesco a risolvere...ho tolto il supporto java..ma non compila lo stesso...manda l'errore su un altro file...però compilando con -O3...mo provo con -O2

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

come sei messo a spazio su disco?

a me faceva gli errori più incredibili... e semplicemente mi riempiva il disco fisso all'inverosimile e non completava l'installazione... => ho emerso openoffice-bin!

DV

----------

## Peach

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> come sei messo a spazio su disco?
> 
> a me faceva gli errori più incredibili... e semplicemente mi riempiva il disco fisso all'inverosimile e non completava l'installazione... => ho emerso openoffice-bin!
> 
> DV

 

eh beh, 7 ore di compilazione su un athlon-xp 1700+ quando lo usavo si e no 3 volte al mese mi sembravano un po' eccessive  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> come sei messo a spazio su disco?
> 
> a me faceva gli errori più incredibili... e semplicemente mi riempiva il disco fisso all'inverosimile e non completava l'installazione... => ho emerso openoffice-bin!
> 
> DV

 

4 GB non dovrebbero bastare???

----------

## randomaze

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> 4 GB non dovrebbero bastare???

 

Si, dovrebbero... hai avuto altri problemi?

----------

## oRDeX

Anche se tolgo la flag java va in errore...su un altro file però..

----------

## randomaze

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Anche se tolgo la flag java va in errore...su un altro file però..

 

Dati i problemi e la mole del prodotto ti consiglio di abilitare ccache...

Che errore? Che file?

----------

## oRDeX

L'errore era pressocchè simile, solo che invece di 

dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../unxlngi4.pro/slo/analysis.obj' 

il file in questione era txtenc.c

forse forse devo ricorrere ai binari..anche se non è giusto che vinca lui..

----------

## Cazzantonio

sapevo che openoffice risentiva molto delle cflags utilizzate... non è che ffast-math potrebbe dargli un po' noia?

----------

## gutter

 *Peach wrote:*   

> [
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> eh beh, 7 ore di compilazione su un athlon-xp 1700+ quando lo usavo si e no 3 volte al mese mi sembravano un po' eccessive 

 

IDEM

----------

## Vendicatore

A me aveva dato noia anche solo per -O3.

Prova con -O2.

----------

## randomaze

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> L'errore era pressocchè simile, solo che invece di 
> 
> dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../unxlngi4.pro/slo/analysis.obj' 
> 
> il file in questione era txtenc.c
> ...

 

Sai che il topmost error non é segnalato da dmake ma da distcc?

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> g++: Internal error: Terminated (program cc1plus)
> 
> Please submit a full bug report.
> 
> See <URL:https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.
> ...

 

io proverei a compilare senza distcc.

----------

## oRDeX

OK adesso metto -O2, tolgo distcc dalle features e provo..vediamo che dice..

----------

## oRDeX

Sta ancora compilando  ( :Confused:  ) però penso che stavolta andrà a buon fine...

----------

## oRDeX

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> OK adesso metto -O2, tolgo distcc dalle features e provo..vediamo che dice..

 

Ore: 02:13 a.m.

Il parto continua imperterrito.

Comunque traendo qualke conclusione, penso davvero che compilando senza l'uso di gcc tutto stia andando per il verso giusto..a quest'ora avrebbe già segnalato l'errore..penso..aspetto la fine per confermare

----------

## gaffiere

azz... la compilazione in diretta di OOffice   :Shocked:   spero tu:

1. abbia dormito un po' prima

2. ti sia procurato un buon libro

3. anche il caffè gioca un bel ruolo in questa vicenda.

in bocca al lupo!

see ya

----------

## oRDeX

E' natooo   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

```

-root@punx root#->> genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sat Dec  4 10:38:23 2004 --> app-office/openoffice-1.1.3

       merge time: 14 hours, 56 minutes, and 12 seconds.

```

Mi stava venendo uno svenimento quando stamattina mi sono svegliato ed ho trovato ancora a compilare..ma per fortuna il consiglio di randomaze si è rivelato utilissimo   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Mi stava venendo uno svenimento quando stamattina mi sono svegliato ed ho trovato ancora a compilare..ma per fortuna il consiglio di randomaze si è rivelato utilissimo  

 

Evidentemente distcc non riesce a genstire la mole di files e roba varia che mette in campo OOo provocando questi problemi.

Certo che ti abbandona proprio nel momento in cui serve di più: 14 ore é un numero non da poco  :Razz: 

----------

## oRDeX

non avevo messo il tag [risolto]   :Embarassed: 

----------

## magnumopus

Scusa, io ho lo stesso problema.

Dove si deve rimuovere distcc? Dove stanno le features di cui parli?

Ho provato a ricompilare con:

USE="-distcc"; emerge openoffice

ma non è andato. Stesso risultato.

Le mie CFLAGS sono "-02 -march=pentium3 -formit-frame-pointer"

Qualche idea?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quel -O2 e' un 'o' grande o un zero?

----------

## magnumopus

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Quel -O2 e' un 'o' grande o un zero?

 

Scusa, è una grande O. Ho ricopiato male.

----------

## randomaze

 *magnumopus wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Quel -O2 e' un 'o' grande o un zero? 
> 
> Scusa, è una grande O. Ho ricopiato male.

 

Allora,

se non sai cos'é distcc probabilmente non lo stai usando... ergo non é necessario diabilitarlo  :Wink: 

Puoi postare l'errore esatto che hai?

----------

## magnumopus

Ho provato anche senza disabilitare distcc.

L'errore è esattamente come è stato discusso in questo post:

1.1.3/work/OOo_1.1.3_src/scaddins/source/analysis/analysis.cxx on localhost failed 

{standard input}: Assembler messages: 

{standard input}:14955: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted 

{standard input}:15020: Error: junk `@' after expression 

dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../unxlngi4.pro/slo/analysis.obj' 

---* TG_SLO.MK *--- 

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-1.1.3/work/OOo_1.1.3_src/scaddins/source/analysis 

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-1.1.3 failed. 

!!! Function src_compile, Line 365, Exitcode 1 

!!! Build failed! 

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message. 

Ci si ferma sempre ad analysis.obj

----------

## randomaze

 *magnumopus wrote:*   

> L'errore è esattamente come è stato discusso in questo post:

 

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Non riesco a risolvere...ho tolto il supporto java..ma non compila lo stesso...manda l'errore su un altro file...però compilando con -O3...mo provo con -O2

 

Allora direi che quello era un problema e per risolverlo devi togliere il supporto java (probabilmente i post linkati da fedeliallalinea nel secondo post sono più espansivi....).

Il problema di oRDeX con il distcc si é verificato più avanti...

----------

